

I made a really simple quote-sharing application. I'd appreciate any feedback! - rich186
http://quotogra.ph/
So it's really simple - you choose a quote and either upload or choose from some predefined background images, then share. It would obviously be good if users could write their own quotes, but we really wanted to get this out as soon as possible to test the water.<p>I'd really love to hear any feedback. Do you think it's a good idea? What could be improved (apart from the aforementioned)?
======
ggalan
which language did you make it out of? very nice!

~~~
rich186
Thanks! We built it with Codeigniter (PHP) and MySQL for the DB. There's also
a fair bit of Javascript, and we used LESS for the styles.

